# Lens Paint



## Mick (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all, it's an old question I'm sure, but has anyone found any paint that matches the latest canon white? I scuffed my new 300 and was told by Canon they don't sell the white paint. I'm down to the store where they sell model trains and aircraft to see if there's anything similar. I had the older darker white from a supplier on ebay but the new ones a lighter shade. I'm sure it's a problem a lot of us have. I must learn to be more carefully with my big whites.

Thanks all for any help.

Mick


----------



## eli452 (Apr 5, 2014)

Did not try it, but a short search on eBay brought "Touch up paint for Canon Lenses - "L" Series Ultrasonic Versions" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Touch-up-paint-for-Canon-Lenses-L-Series-Ultrasonic-Versions-/190846327452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6f53da9c state that the paint fits the 300mm.
Also has Canon black.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2014)

Go to a decent auto body repair center and ask them to mix you a touch up amount.

They will match the paint exactly, the off the shelf paints never do.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2014)

eli452 said:


> Did not try it, but a short search on eBay brought "Touch up paint for Canon Lenses - "L" Series Ultrasonic Versions" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Touch-up-paint-for-Canon-Lenses-L-Series-Ultrasonic-Versions-/190846327452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6f53da9c state that the paint fits the 300mm.
> Also has Canon black.



The paint is a match for the older lenses and not for the 300/2.8 series II that the OP has.


----------

